# bee venom collector



## MichaBees

If you find one, I will like to try to get one myself.


----------



## virginiawolf

I was curious what a bee venom collector looked like so I searched it. I found this.
http://beewhisper.com/BeeVenomCollector-BVC0411-Manual-ENG.pdf
There is a contact at the bottom. I'm guessing you may have tried it. 
Maybe this could help. I'm not sure. Good luck on getting one. VW


----------



## virginiawolf

Since my name has been on the apitherapy part of the forum concerning this Venom collector for a few days I looked at it some more. It's an interesting device. http://beewhisper.com/shippingrates.html


----------



## Michael Palmer

You might write to Chas Mraz in Vermont. His grandfather, Charles Mraz, invented the venom collector. 

[email protected]


----------



## bri47081bee

This is were I buy my bee venom collectors, great thing is that when you became customer, they buy off the hole venom that you collect  http://beevee-collector.com/

My friend doing business with them for the 3.5 years. You will get BONUS TOOL KIT package for FREE for collecting. After you confirm that you receive the collector.


----------



## Wandering Man

bri47081bee said:


> This is were I buy my bee venom collectors, great thing is that when you became customer, they buy off the hole venom that you collect  http://beevee-collector.com/
> 
> My friend doing business with them for the 3.5 years. You will get BONUS TOOL KIT package for FREE for collecting. After you confirm that you receive the collector.


Doesn't it kill your bees?

If it doesn't kill them it seems like aversive therapy- simple Bee- Mod, if you will. Provide an unpleasant stimulus to stop a behavior. In this case, returning to the hive.


----------



## bri47081bee

You should go to someone who collect bee venom. Then you will see how it's goes.
With the bees' biological development, it is very healthy for the bee to empty the bladder which holds the poison. Every now and then. 
I can send you some links, were I educate myself 2 yers ago when I was starting with venom collecting.


----------



## honeyt188

okey I see what they offering, it's really something new in market.

how many weeks I need to wait on shipment when I buy it? I see it's overseas.
how much venom did you sell to them in period that you collecting venom?


----------



## bri47081bee

if I remember right, it takes 5-7 days to arrive on my address.
I sold about 2.2kg (77 oz) in two years.
They are offering longterm cooperation. I signed a contract with them. 
You can contact them here [email protected] , http://www.beevee-collector.com


----------



## rastajey

what is the retail price for a kg of venom powder? @bri47081bee 
it's been a while that iam thinking about collecting venom
but i'd like to harvest it from my dead winter bee which still need to be found how...


----------



## bri47081bee

this is mine.

I took some pics when they arrived.


----------



## tech.35058

I looked on the website on my phone, & on my computer. I id not see any offer to purchase the venom.
does one have to write to the support folks to get started with sales?
how is the venom handled ( refridgerated? dried? special containers?)
How is it shipped? 
have you had any problems with contamination? ( is there any thing that should be avoided?
Thanks ... CE


----------



## mike17l

Also looking for information on shipping and handling the venom, as well as price sold. Considering this as an option to increase income to the apiary, but need more information.


----------



## Little boy blue

The ready made kit is a tad expensive so I'm making my own using off the shelf components which come in at a quarter of the overall price depending where you buy your chips 555.

Or you can buy this ready made board for about the same price as the component parts.

http://newhobby.eu/bee-venom-collector-controller.html

The frame is best put inside the hive away from the pollen and othere atmospheric dust and added to a frame.

When I get something solid made I will post up the results and how to make it.

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Jamesdenny

*Re: bee venom collecting*

Is there anyone in Indiana that collects be venom? Thanks


----------



## isbmann

*Re: bee venom collecting*



Jamesdenny said:


> Is there anyone in Indiana that collects be venom? Thanks


I've built my own collection plates and did some successful preliminary tests. Will start collection this spring in SE Indiana.


----------



## isbmann

*Re: bee venom collecting*



Jamesdenny said:


> Is there anyone in Indiana that collects be venom? Thanks


I've built my own collection plates and did some successful preliminary tests. Will start collection this spring in SE Indiana.


----------

